# Waterfalls with Bearded Dragons - good or bad?



## tomo359

Hi,
I know a lot of people recommend having moving water in with Bearded Dragons as they often don't see still water, plus is also adds a bit of enrichment for them, but is this actually true?

Also, I have seen those Exo Terra waterfalls which look nice, but the actual water bowl on the bottom looks very deep and not very wide so I can't actually see how the Beardie gets to the water easily.

What do people here think? Does anyone recommend them or should I stay away from them?
Thanks.


----------



## joeandcaitlin

When i first bought my bearded dragon i wanted a waterfall in with mine, but the bloke at the shop said its bad as it raises the humidity which can cause breathing problems, 
and he also said they are a pain as you have to keep cleaning them.


----------



## connor 1213

joeandcaitlin said:


> When i first bought my bearded dragon i wanted a waterfall in with mine, but the bloke at the shop said its bad as it raises the humidity which can cause breathing problems,
> and he also said they are a pain as you have to keep cleaning them.


very true!


----------



## stuart j

Sorry to drag an old thread back up.

So are these not really recommended then? I saw one today in Pets At Home in with there Bearded Dragon and just thought they looked pretty good.

Stu


----------



## petman99

tomo359 said:


> Hi,
> I know a lot of people recommend having moving water in with Bearded Dragons as they often don't see still water, plus is also adds a bit of enrichment for them, but is this actually true?
> 
> Also, I have seen those Exo Terra waterfalls which look nice, but the actual water bowl on the bottom looks very deep and not very wide so I can't actually see how the Beardie gets to the water easily.
> 
> What do people here think? Does anyone recommend them or should I stay away from them?
> Thanks.


Would not see one in my beardie setups.


----------



## sam n mushu

i wouldnt buy one for mine, i just have a medium sized normal water dish and sometimes he puts his belly in it, sometimes just his front leg haha


----------

